# New concrete poured today



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

New concrete poured today


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

looking good. Is that metric concrete? :whistling2:
:laughing:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

yes 28mpa


----------

